# Fs 360



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey guys i'm back again asking for trick help. I want to try to do spins off some jumps in my park but I don't know how. Could someone please explain to me step-by-step on how to do atleast a 180 off a jump. I can do them on flats but when I do it off a jump, lets just say it doesn't go too well.
Help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

i'll give you the rundown on frontside 180s. they're WAY easier than i expected when i first learned them. go off the jump a little on your heels. go off the jump, jump, and bring your knees up. believe it or not, it's actually easier to do them with an indy grab than without. just bring your knees up and put your hand between the bindings!

but back to the motion. you leave the lip a LITTLE on your heel edge, bring your knees up (grab or no grab), and open up your shoulders, so that your upper body is facing downhill. then keep your shoulders moving so that your right shoulder (if you ride regular, if you ride goofy it would be your left) is in the same place your left shoulder was when you took off. now, the final part. try to land as flat-based as possible. one way to help yourself is this:

when you ride up to a jump, you know how your shoulders are kind of hunched over? well, after you bring your right shoulder all the way around to 180, hunch your shoulders over. this will make you get in that low, ready to land body position. 

it's ALL in the shoulders, every bit. your body will follow your shoulders. and really, grabbing indy DOES help keep you balanced in the air (plus, when you get ready to land, your shoulders are already "hunched" because you've been reaching down to grab the board). 

hope this helped! take it off some small tables and then work your way up to the bigger stuff!


----------



## Your Realatives (Mar 19, 2009)

Thank you alot man this sounds like it's going to help me alot. I can't wait to try this next time I go.(which isn't going to be awhile  ) And for 360s what do you do? 

Oh BTW I ride regular!


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Your Realatives said:


> Thank you alot man this sounds like it's going to help me alot. I can't wait to try this next time I go.(which isn't going to be awhile  ) And for 360s what do you do?
> 
> Oh BTW I ride regular!


The take off for a 1 and 3 are relatively similar, just huck a little harder and keep your head looking around your shoulders instead of straightening out like the 180.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

For the setup turn look here: YouTube - How to 360, 540 and 720 Frontside or Backside (regular riders) from Snowboard Addiction.

The part explaining the setup turn starts at 1:10


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

seant46 said:


> The take off for a 1 and 3 are relatively similar, just huck a little harder and keep your head looking around your shoulders instead of straightening out like the 180.


yeah the way i do frontside 360s is to do a front 180 (but i throw my shoulders a little more aggressively) and when i reach the 180 mark, i turn my head over my trailing shoulder. this gets me to a little past 270, then i look for the landing and keep my body rotating. basically once you're backwards in the air it's very hard NOT to keep going because all you can think about is NOT being backwards in the air anymore, haha. still can't front three as well as i can back 3 but you should have them in no time. don't be afraid to start small and slow. go bigger and bigger as you get more and more comfortable.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

bubbachubba340 said:


> For the setup turn look here: YouTube - How to 360, 540 and 720 Frontside or Backside (regular riders) from Snowboard Addiction.
> 
> The part explaining the setup turn starts at 1:10


yeah this is how i learned.


----------

